# Keep this with cichlids?



## toffee (Feb 11, 2006)

This is a cool looking fish:









Siniperca chuatsi, 2" to 2.5" long, a piscivorous fish. Picture taken in an aquarium in our facilities at AquariumFish.net by TBK.

This fish is found in China in the lakes and rivers, so they can tolerate cooler water temperatures down to at least 65 degrees F., and the water should probably not be warmer than 75 degrees F.

The only other name they also go by is Chinese Spotted Perch. They are not aggressive like Cichlids, but they will eat anything that will fit in their mouths. They grow to be 20" long and then even bigger!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It all depends on the cichlid you've got. I would suggest you need at the very minimum an 180 gallon aquarium, and the cichlids need to be a minimum of 12" long. Then there is the small problem of different temperature requirements. Most cichlids appreciate it above 75F, while this fish doesn't.


----------



## toffee (Feb 11, 2006)

Just found a thread on Monster Fish Keepers. One guy actually got an 18",

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... hp?t=38369

May be one can keep it with bigger CA/SA cichlids? A good Oscar companion?


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Peacock bass? Or _Boulengerochromis microlepis?_ The two largest species of cichlid 

Ted


----------

